
Motorola Xoom up for pre-order at Best Buy this Thursday... for $1,199 - davidedicillo
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/13/motorola-xoom-up-for-pre-order-at-best-buy-for-1-199/
======
w1ntermute
> Update: We've heard rumblings that this is indeed just a price holder --
> much like the way other companies price products they don't want to sell at
> ridiculous levels -- and the final price will indeed be the $800 we've heard
> most consistently to this point.

~~~
davidedicillo
Even $800 is still overpriced IMHO.

~~~
wmeredith
Yup. My other comment still applies. Maybe without the laughter at the
beginning for $800. At that price (to quite John Gruber) it was doomed. At
this price, it's just probably screwed.

------
wmeredith
Ah, hahahaha. I dare people to keep saying Apple can't compete on price. It's
an old saw that hasn't been true for years. I also think it's the primary
reason for the dearth of competitors to iPod Touch and the iPad: two massive
markets that Apple seems to invented (or at least been first to get right) and
managed to keep all to themselves.

~~~
zyb09
The complains are about Apples iMacs and Notebooks, which are still pretty
pricey for the hardware thats in there. All the iOS devices are very
competitive priced.

~~~
bradleyland
I hate to take this bait, but I'm hoping maybe I'll get a recommendation here.
This is not rhetorical. I'm not happy with the space I'm using up by having an
Ubuntu in a VM on my SSD, so this question is very real, not just some Apple
fanboy rant.

I would like to buy a second laptop to run Ubuntu, but I want something with
incredible build quality. I'm an Apple user, so clearly I don't mind paying a
premium (ta-dum tss).

The closest I've found is Lenovo, but their product still comes in a fully
plastic enclosure containing a hundred screws and as many tacked on plastic
panels as a Pontiac Aztek. I've read about their "roll cage", and I think
that's a pretty cool idea, but it still doesn't hold up to Apple's unibody
designs. I owned a T41 back around 2005 (best guestimate), so I'm not speaking
entirely from ignorance of the product. I really don't feel it matches my
MacBook Pro.

Now, you might say that I'm being unreasonable, but I have the money, and I'm
willing to spend it. If anyone has a lead on a well-built laptop with the
design simplicity of an Apple MacBook, I'm interested to hear about it.

I'm looking for:

Something in the 13" range. I don't need anything super-powerful (C2D and 2 GB
of RAM should be fine). I _do_ care about build quality. The primary use-case
is sysadmin duty. I want something small and light to take on the road that
still has a bash shell. I want to go Ubuntu, rather than a 13" MBP because
I've been very impressed with the work coming out of the Ubuntu community
lately, and I don't like to limit my world to Apple alone. All of our VPSs run
Debian, which is similar enough to Ubuntu that I can bring over a lot of my
dot-files and customizations.

~~~
zyb09
You could simply install Ubuntu on a MacBook, but if you want something
separate check out the HP Envy line.

------
siddhant
As one of the commenters points out, you could get a beautiful Macbook Air at
that price. If it really is priced at $1199, its not just overpriced, its
priced _not_ to sell.

------
Kilimanjaro
$499 iPad, the more I use you the more I love you.

Sent from my iPad.

~~~
mikecarlucci
Even for people who call it a big iPod touch; the touch starts at $229. The
bigger screen and battery aren't free. $499 is a fair price, even if 16GB of
memory is a bit stingy.

Funny to remember before the iPad introduction people were expecting $999.

~~~
danudey
And even at $999 people would have lined up in droves.

